# whole turkey and chicken?



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Can i give Zoey a whole turkey or chicken from the supermarket? Uncooked of course? I'm sure the turkeys will be going for pretty cheap and I'd like to give zoey a nice treat every now and then... Ie wing one day, another wing a day or two later?

Complete newb when it comes to raw food..

Aaaaaaaand she just hid her rawhide in my shoe... crazy pooch


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Yeah you can give both. I just bought a couple of turkeys for the dogs and cats here. You may not want to give her too much of the skin at first if this is her first raw experience.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

As long as your dog isn't a "gorger" and depends on how big it is! I do give Kyleigh whole chickens from the butcher and she eats til she's full. She WILL leave food behind ... if your dogs are "gorgers" I'd cut it in half or something ... do you really need / want them to eat 3 - 4 pounds in one meal???


----------



## Susan67 (Nov 14, 2012)

Can you cook it? Why give it to them raw?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pancake (Oct 2, 2012)

don't cook it and give the bones. I just recently made the switch to raw and started off just buying cheap whole chickens for $99/lbs at a supermarket and chopping it up. Took a while but i got it all bagged and it's good for about 2 weeks for 1 dog. She or he will be fine, mine ate the breast no problem but would lick the neck and other parts but I would leave and it would be gone. She seems to really enjoy it especially with 1 raw egg cracked over all the meat.


----------



## KayleeGSD (Oct 2, 2012)

I mentioned before I do not do the raw diet; however, I do give our dogs cooked meat with the bones removed. Turkey and chicken has small bones in it which dogs can choke on. So I always take out the bones. Most of the time chicken and turkey is clean coming from the plant, but if you do give your dog raw birds wash it well before giving it. Sometimes the product may be dirty while the meat is in production. I always wash it then cook it to be on the safe side. I have seen all kinds of things happen in a chicken plant. Man I am glad i do not work there any more!


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

Seriously? Bones and all? What about salmonella and choking on bones?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yoschi, a thread you might find helpful. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/b-r-f-raw-feeding/150803-raw-feeding-faqs.html


----------

